# ping g30 sf tec anti slice



## garyinderry (Oct 28, 2014)

Supposedly the anti slice driver. Here is Rick shiels review. I would tend to believe him.

[video=youtube;2o3lgnOQ7DU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o3lgnOQ7DU&list=UUFHZHhZaH7Rc_FOMIzUziJA[/video]


Its the hook I was fighting for most of this summer. Super strong grip main culprit which I was softened recently. I read up on the Mizuno mp650 driver after using the 650 hybrids as they had an open face which I hooked a lot less. I purchased an 8.5 mp650 on a whim and tried it out. The thing was an eye opener. No matter what swing I put on it and how strong my grip was I couldn't make it duck hook. The weighting with the slightly open club face wouldn't let me hook.  

I decided that I needed to up the loft as 8.5 was stupidly low and got my hands on a 9.5 of jocko. Again this doesn't want to duck hook at all. Hitting this a lot better than the 8.5. 

Anyway I will stop babbling, the Crux of the post is that the weighting on the driver can really affect the flight. I had previously ignored these options in the past. I could have moved the weights on Taylor made r7 and r9 drivers but didn't as I didn't think it would have any effect.

IT DOES!   much more than manipulating the face open or closed.

In summary, if you slice give the ping g30 sf tec a try and if you hook, get a Mizuno mp650.  Try it for yourself. You can see Rick trying to cut the life out of the ball and it just wont slice like his regular driver. Its the same with that mp650 I have to wrestle it to make it duck hook which is unbelievable when you see the hooks I can do with a normal driver.


:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 29, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Supposedly the anti slice driver. Here is Rick shiels review. I would tend to believe him.

[video=youtube;2o3lgnOQ7DU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o3lgnOQ7DU&list=UUFHZHhZaH7Rc_FOMIzUziJA[/video]


Its the hook I was fighting for most of this summer. Super strong grip main culprit which I was softened recently. I read up on the Mizuno mp650 driver after using the 650 hybrids as they had an open face which I hooked a lot less. I purchased an 8.5 mp650 on a whim and tried it out. The thing was an eye opener. No matter what swing I put on it and how strong my grip was I couldn't make it duck hook. The weighting with the slightly open club face wouldn't let me hook.  

I decided that I needed to up the loft as 8.5 was stupidly low and got my hands on a 9.5 of jocko. Again this doesn't want to duck hook at all. Hitting this a lot better than the 8.5. 

Anyway I will stop babbling, the Crux of the post is that the weighting on the driver can really affect the flight. I had previously ignored these options in the past. I could have moved the weights on Taylor made r7 and r9 drivers but didn't as I didn't think it would have any effect.

IT DOES!   much more than manipulating the face open or closed.

In summary, if you slice give the ping g30 sf tec a try and if you hook, get a Mizuno mp650.  Try it for yourself. You can see Rick trying to cut the life out of the ball and it just wont slice like his regular driver. Its the same with that mp650 I have to wrestle it to make it duck hook which is unbelievable when you see the hooks I can do with a normal driver.


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Interesting as I've been fighting a nasty hook for a while, at one stage it was just completely ruining my game.  But after some practice I think I've just about eliminated the game wreckers, and now I can slice it sometimes with the best of them

I think to some extent getting a driver that helps you out is fine, but what about the rest of the clubs you hit?  I'd of thought most hooks will be down to some technical swing issue that is replicated across all clubs, it's just that it will be more prominent in the driver due to its low loft.  And if you don't address that properly then will you ever sort it out?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2014)

I like Rick Shiels.
:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I like Rick Shiels.
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too, and Peter Finch!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds too good to be true. Good vid though.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Me too, and Peter Finch!
		
Click to expand...

I've just subscribed to Peter Finch's channel this morning funnily enough Chris!


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 29, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Me too, and Peter Finch!
		
Click to expand...

This. When looking for a club review nowadays, I'll always go to Rick and Peter first. Love their stuff, especially the Monday Night Golf Show, Peter is hilarious.

In regards to this driver. Even if I had a big slice I wouldn't buy it. Buy the normal G30 and fix your club path and face delivery with a lesson.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah really enjoy both of their channels. :thup:

The technology isn't new. Moveable weights has been used in drivers quite a lot. My mate used to shift the weights &#299;n his Callaway razor extreme and say it really worked. I just ignored the option in my old drivers. Is that what the slide weight thing does on a SLDR?


----------



## One Planer (Oct 29, 2014)

I had a TM R9 when I first took up the game.

That had moveable weights. Face closed and more weight in left heel.

I could still (... Read as would) cut a huge slice.

Personally, I'm not sure any amount of tech' can account for a poor swing path/face angle.

Maybe the ball will slice less, but it's still a slice.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe the technology has moved on.  Had I not hit the Mizuno mo650 I would be very sceptical myself.   I am believer. :rofl:


Someone with a slice, get down to American golf and test this driver.


----------



## Val (Oct 29, 2014)

I have the SF Tec, I have never driven the ball as straight or long in my life. If I compare Sunday best with the G30 against the 913 im 20 yards better with the G30, genuinely and I have never bought into this new driver giving more length marketing but this just worked.

Don't get me wrong, a bad swing will produce a bad slice and no club will ever fix that. I have an OTT swing and have had for years, it's tough to correct so Im happy taking all the help I can from a club.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 29, 2014)

its marketing GUFF! and I've not even watched the video- I don't need to, you cannot change physics laws with a miracle club.

I'm going to go to ag and slice the bejeebus out of it:whoo:


----------



## CMAC (Oct 29, 2014)

Val said:



			I have the SF Tec, I have never driven the ball as straight or long in my life. If I compare *Sunday best with the G30 against the 913 im 20 yards better with the G30,* genuinely and I have never bought into this new driver giving more length marketing but this just worked.

Don't get me wrong, a bad swing will produce a bad slice and no club will ever fix that. I have an OTT swing and have had for years, it's tough to correct so Im happy taking all the help I can from a club.
		
Click to expand...

same shaft? same length?:mmm:


----------



## apj0524 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have one of these on trial and I like it, but I can slice if I don't concentrate on my swing path, so I agree with RS it wont cure your slice but will help.

When I concentrate I can hit a nice soft draw by release my wrists at impact and a soft fad by hold off the release so it think it will stay in the bag.  For Some reason can not get on with the R1 at all and this is supposed to be an easy Driver to use ??


----------



## Val (Oct 29, 2014)

CMAC said:



			same shaft? same length?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it's a different shaft.

Titleist had the Diamana S+ Blue 62 - 64g, 4.5 torque and mid launch

G30 has the TFC 419D - 59g, 4.9 torque and mid launch

Both feel very similar and offer similar ball flight, unsure if the torque and weight would add that much length. The only check would be to try the other shafts in the other driver I suppose.

The bottom line for me was accuracy over length, my misses with the G30 were more manageable and the extra length was a bonus.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 29, 2014)

Val said:



			The bottom line for me was accuracy over length, my misses with the G30 were more manageable and the extra length was a bonus.
		
Click to expand...


The 650 does the same for me. So much easier to keep the ball in play.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 29, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Me too, and Peter Finch!
		
Click to expand...


Less annoying than Crossfield?


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't really get it? Surely being a pro he could replicate a slice more than the likes of me? 

I heard the k15 was there "anti slice" club and I soon sorted that out! 

Its gotta be worth a go though.... Fairways here I come, but probably still not the right one!

where are we thinking the best place in the nw is to have a crack? I'd ideally want to see the ball flight for real and not just on a simulator into a net


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 29, 2014)

Clarkes at north west national rainford should have it. They also have a range to see the flight.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 29, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Less annoying than Crossfield?
		
Click to expand...

Way less. Peter Finch is genuinely funny, whereas Crossfield is funny in a David Brent laughing-at-him way. Give the Monday Night Golf Show a watch on Rick's channel. That'll give you a great idea of what they're like. Especially the Q+A at the end. Pete's story about why he's not on Tour was hilarious.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 29, 2014)

G



garyinderry said:



			Clarkes at north west national rainford should have it. They also have a range to see the flight.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Cheers mate


----------



## CMAC (Oct 29, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Way less. Peter Finch is genuinely funny, whereas Crossfield is funny in a David Brent laughing-at-him way. *Give the Monday Night Golf Show a watch on Rick's channel. *That'll give you a great idea of what they're like. Especially the Q+A at the end. Pete's story about why he's not on Tour was hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

sounds worth a look- never come across this, got a link?


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 29, 2014)

The Monday ntht golf show alternates between Rick shiels and Peter finches channel.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Way less. Peter Finch is genuinely funny, whereas Crossfield is funny in a David Brent laughing-at-him way. Give the Monday Night Golf Show a watch on Rick's channel. That'll give you a great idea of what they're like. Especially the Q+A at the end. Pete's story about why he's not on Tour was hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

Added both to my youtube subscriptions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2014)

Never been into these "anti slice" driver and reckon many handicap golfers will still slice to one degree or another. Personally I'd be looking at the reason why I hit it so far left to right and getting a lesson to stop it and get to the root cause. Once I could hit a driver reasonably straight, reasonably often (and yes I can do that now :ears then it opens up so many more driver options going forward


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 29, 2014)

CMAC said:



			sounds worth a look- never come across this, got a link?
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;5Hr8IwRt5aU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hr8IwRt5aU&amp;list=UUFHZHhZaH7Rc_FOMIzUziJA[/video]

Enjoy!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 29, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Never been into these "anti slice" driver and reckon many handicap golfers will still slice to one degree or another. Personally I'd be looking at the reason why I hit it so far left to right and getting a lesson to stop it and get to the root cause. Once I could hit a driver reasonably straight, reasonably often (and yes I can do that now :ears then it opens up so many more driver options going forward
		
Click to expand...


Ive had R7 draw and a cally Ft-5 draw. Neither worked.    try one of these g30's next time you get the chance. I have a feeling you might be quite surprised. 

It doesn't fix a problem, just limits the damage.  The Mizuno mp650 was aimed at tour players. It allowed them to go hard and the ball without the fear of the dreaded hook.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 29, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Is that what the slide weight thing does on a SLDR?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. It works too, although I wouldn't like to say it will stop you hooking/slicing.

The first round with mine I set the weight only a few notches towards draw and spent most of the round looking for my ball in the trees left. It's been on neutral ever since.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 29, 2014)

Have you tried experimenting with it in its farthest  left or right settings.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Had to give my head a wobble when I saw ag Â£280 price tag! lowest I've seen is discount golf at Â£230. Anyone else seen it lower?


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 29, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Had to give my head a wobble when I saw ag Â£280 price tag! lowest I've seen is discount golf at Â£230. Anyone else seen it lower?
		
Click to expand...

Its their brand new driver.  Give it a whirl and buy next summer when its reduced.


----------



## fundy (Oct 29, 2014)

When i was fitted for the SLDR I was hitting huge hooks (8 degree inside path). I was fitted with the weight fully in the toe to counteract my shot shape and it was almost impossible to hit a hook and I had a lovely straight ball flight

That was fine until I knew the weighting was there, as soon as I was aware I started trying to hit it straighter with my swing but along with the weighting it started to cause the opposite problem. I have since straightened out my path and shot shape and now have it set neutral. If you have a consistent "fault" and can keep that fault even though you know the club is weighted to correct that fault then it works great, sadly for me my mind will overthink and try and fix the fault despite knowing ive moved the weighting


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 29, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Its their brand new driver.  Give it a whirl and buy next summer when its reduced. 

Click to expand...

This is my plan. G30 is definitely going to be my next driver.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 29, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Its their brand new driver.  Give it a whirl and buy next summer when its reduced. 

Click to expand...


Ooh sneaky! But if it worked, waiting until the summer isn't really an option!


----------



## Val (Oct 29, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Had to give my head a wobble when I saw ag Â£280 price tag! lowest I've seen is discount golf at Â£230. Anyone else seen it lower?
		
Click to expand...

Cheapest I seen when I bought mine was the pro at Wallasey for Â£240


----------



## Val (Oct 29, 2014)

I had a chat with Rick Sheils at the Taylor Made ay at Trump and he came across as a good lad as was Peter Finch. Crossfield was another story, you could hear him from everywhere.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 29, 2014)

Val said:



			I had a chat with Rick Sheils at the Taylor Made ay at Trump and he came across as a good lad as was Peter Finch. *Crossfield was another story, you could hear him from everywhere*.
		
Click to expand...

I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Val (Oct 29, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I can't say I'm surprised.
		
Click to expand...

Put in his place by Justin Rose when he commented that there was a bit of wind out there as he addressed the ball, Justin did say most of the wind was coming from him.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 29, 2014)

Val said:



			Put in his place by Justin Rose when he commented that there was a bit of wind out there as he addressed the ball, Justin did say most of the wind was coming from him.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Agent Pies (Oct 29, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I had a TM R9 when I first took up the game.

That had moveable weights. Face closed and more weight in left heel.

I could still (... Read as would) cut a huge slice.

Personally, I'm not sure any amount of tech' can account for a poor swing path/face angle.

Maybe the ball will slice less, but it's still a slice.
		
Click to expand...

This x1000

I've been playing just over a year now. I've got an R11s with the adjustable face and the ability to change the weight in the heel. I've had lessons with my pro and even setting it to maximum offset (to not slice) and can still slice over and over. 
I'll admit it does reduce it a bit, but it I can still slice.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 29, 2014)

Val said:



			Put in his place by Justin Rose when he commented that there was a bit of wind out there as he addressed the ball, Justin did say most of the wind was coming from him.
		
Click to expand...


:clap:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 29, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Had to give my head a wobble when I saw ag Â£280 price tag! lowest I've seen is discount golf at Â£230. Anyone else seen it lower?
		
Click to expand...

Â£230 quid, you can get it much cheaper here  http://www.patc.co.uk/Ping-G30-Driver_333.html *

On a serious note I did get an email through the other day with some web site doing a 5 day sale on G30 drivers, woods and hybrids.  But I deleted it and I'm buggered if I can remember which one it was.  Sorry. May be someone else can, but it probably was not much cheaper than Â£230 if at all.  

I am actually going for a fitting for the G30 irons on Sunday with the possibility I may well purchase.  As from what I've read they seem to be just about the most forgiving ones on the market now, which is what i need as opposed to 4 extra yards due to cranked up lofts. 



* Yes I know it's a fake site


----------



## Region3 (Oct 29, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Have you tried experimenting with it in its farthest  left or right settings.
		
Click to expand...

No. Partly because I don't really want my shot shape altering, and partly because the screw that holds it in place is rubbish and started to strip after only moving it twice!


----------



## Agent Pies (Oct 29, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Â£230 quid, you can get it much cheaper here  http://www.patc.co.uk/Ping-G30-Driver_333.html

Click to expand...

Ordered! Thanks for the heads up! :swing:


----------



## Region3 (Oct 29, 2014)

Agent Pies said:



			Ordered! Thanks for the heads up! :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me you're joking?


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 29, 2014)

Just been for a driver fitting. Final two are the g30 10.5 normal with a heavier regular shaft. The other was a taylormade jet speed in a light stiff shaft. Both performed great, Tm is Â£100 cheaper at Â£159! Heart says the ping as dispersion was slightly less. Head says the difference wasn't really noticeable and its Â£100 cheaper! I'm right on the edge of stiff, the regular is too soft while the stiff was too far and launch too low.

Decision time, otherwise known as time to convince the wife!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 29, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			Just been for a driver fitting. Final two are the g30 10.5 normal with a heavier regular shaft. The other was a taylormade jet speed in a light stiff shaft. Both performed great, Tm is Â£100 cheaper at Â£159! Heart says the ping as dispersion was slightly less. Head says the difference wasn't really noticeable and its Â£100 cheaper! I'm right on the edge of stiff, the regular is too soft while the stiff was too far and launch too low.

Decision time, otherwise known as time to convince the wife!
		
Click to expand...

Did you try the G25?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 29, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			Just been for a driver fitting. Final two are the g30 10.5 normal with a heavier regular shaft. The other was a taylormade jet speed in a light stiff shaft. Both performed great, Tm is Â£100 cheaper at Â£159! Heart says the ping as dispersion was slightly less. Head says the difference wasn't really noticeable and its Â£100 cheaper! I'm right on the edge of stiff, the regular is too soft while the stiff was too far and launch too low.

Decision time, otherwise known as time to convince the wife!
		
Click to expand...

Just had the same thing with Irons. Tried the G30's and the Nike Covert 2.0's. Wanted the Pings, but the extra money wasn't worth it, so Nike's it is. Can't argue with Covert 2.0's for Â£300, the performance was incredible.


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 29, 2014)

I didn't get to try the g25 as they didn't have any left but I'm def considering it. I just need to try one out in the flesh. The lower kick point on the g30 helped with launch as I tend to hit it a touch on the low side.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Less annoying than Crossfield?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much!

Also, I don't tend to go for the video that fixes a fault for someone, I prefer straight club testing or just showing how to fix generic faults or different ideas of golf play. Ricks spin video was brilliant!


----------



## Grantley1988 (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought my g30 for Â£225 from my pro at kendleshire golf club when it came out. Here is a link http://www.golf-inc.com/ping-g30-driver.html.


----------

